# MM2H Health Insurance exemption



## Fleur (Mar 18, 2011)

We have approval for MM2H visas and health insurance for me and kids no problem. However, my husband is 61 with exisiting health condiditon (cancer) and understandably cannot get health insurance for him. We are prepared to pay for treatment as and when needed, but we need to satisfy the MM2H requirements. I have read that exemptions are made if over 60 or with a pre existing health condition and unable to get insurance. 

Is this reliable information? Do they grant it to everyone who requests it or can it be a bit hit and miss? We are about pay hefty school deposits and ship personal effects and are now relucatant to do so until we can find out some good accurate info about this. It would be terrible to arrive and then find we can't complete the MM2h process and need to leave the country.

Many thanks for any help!


----------



## GraceOML (May 25, 2011)

*Medical Insurance - AXA*

Medical Plan under AXA called International Exclusive. International health insurance that provides a range of options up to age of 80 years old.

Comprehensive medical expense annual insurance plan that covers eligible inpatient and outpatient expenses as a result of illness or accident. Yearly maximum limit from RM7 million to RM9 million.

Option to include health screening, pregnancy and delivery benefits, routine dental and optical care. Also International emergency assistance, 24 hour claims enquiry and preexisting and non pre existing chronic conditions covered.

Medical treatment not only in your country of residence but also in any other country within the chosen area of cover

Please contact 6013 4886898 if you are interested to know more about this plan.


QUOTE=Fleur;480804]We have approval for MM2H visas and health insurance for me and kids no problem. However, my husband is 61 with exisiting health condiditon (cancer) and understandably cannot get health insurance for him. We are prepared to pay for treatment as and when needed, but we need to satisfy the MM2H requirements. I have read that exemptions are made if over 60 or with a pre existing health condition and unable to get insurance. 

Is this reliable information? Do they grant it to everyone who requests it or can it be a bit hit and miss? We are about pay hefty school deposits and ship personal effects and are now relucatant to do so until we can find out some good accurate info about this. It would be terrible to arrive and then find we can't complete the MM2h process and need to leave the country.

Many thanks for any help![/QUOTE]


----------



## oldtimer (Jun 23, 2010)

I am much older than your husband Fleur and like him, because of age could not obtain health insurance. This was no obstacle to obtaining a MM2H visa. The insurance company who insured my wife , gave me a letter stating that they were unable to give medical insurance because of my age. That was sufficient, and I have also had my visa renewed.
If you want to set your mind at rest, and if the matter is urgent, you could telephone the Senior Deputy assistant Director of Immigration - Sharifah Binti Abdullah ( a most charming and helpful lady ) in Kuala Lumpur,explaining the facts. Tel:03-26963325 or 03-26963361.
May I respectfully point out (no one ever told me initially)that you may withdraw RM90,000 from your Fixed deposit after 1 year , to pay for medical expenses, . education of children, or house purchase ?
I sincerely wish you well, and trust you enjoy your new life, as I have done, in Malaysia.


----------

